# What did you practice today?



## OzPaul (Feb 2, 2017)

Morning all,

One of the other forums i use is for off road vehicles and there has been a thread which has been going for some time now.  It is called "What did you do on your Landy today?".  The thread is for people to share what they did on their vehicles which in turn provides ideas for others.  When an idea is liked by a few people a separate post is then created and the topic discussed so the original thread does not get 'hijacked'.

Hopefully this can be successful and create some good posts which don't go off the rails.

So... what did i practice today? Well, i was running short on time so i could only practice the SLT form.

Cheers


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 2, 2017)

I injured my side during a workout last weekend, so unfortunately...nothing. :-(  However, it DOES feel a little better, so I am going to try picking back up this weekend.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 2, 2017)

OzPaul said:


> Morning all,
> 
> One of the other forums i use is for off road vehicles and there has been a thread which has been going for some time now.  It is called "What did you do on your Landy today?".  The thread is for people to share what they did on their vehicles which in turn provides ideas for others.  When an idea is liked by a few people a separate post is then created and the topic discussed so the original thread does not get 'hijacked'.
> 
> ...


I haven't, yet. I have a class to teach tonight. I normally get there about 45 minutes before class time and have some practice time for myself. I'll be working on refining one of the kata (have to teach the next section to 3 students on Saturday), and will spend some time on the heavy bag practicing mid-power strikes. I will probably spend a few minutes working on deepening my stances, which have gotten taller lately because of trouble with my knees.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 2, 2017)

Nothing yet but it's evening here right now and ill probably do some techniques and shadow boxing maybe a few forms


----------



## Buka (Feb 2, 2017)

Did some slow motion uppercuts into a Muay Thai head grab. Just walking around the yard, waiting for the sun to come up over the mountain.


----------



## geezer (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm at work, teaching at a high school. I've been too busy to sneak off and do anything MA related so far. I'm eating my lunch as I type this. So I guess I'm just practicing lame excuses. 

....At least until class tonight...


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 2, 2017)

Restraint. Diplomacy.

Still working on it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 2, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> Restraint. Diplomacy.
> 
> Still working on it.


 
All day, every day...as we all should be.


----------



## Buka (Feb 2, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> All day, every day...as we all should be.



You're right. I'm headed to work now to just that.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 2, 2017)

Buka said:


> You're right. I'm headed to work now to just that.


 
I am already at work, and this is a job where I answer phones, so I definitely need it. At the job I will be doing as of February 9, I suspect I will need it even more.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 2, 2017)

SLT, Chum Kiu, Biu Jee, Bart Jom Do, Luk Dim Boon Quan
2 rds shadow boxing, 1 mile brisk walk (doctor said No Running), Four 5 minute rounds on the heavy bag, Four 5 minute rounds of ground dummy work. Kettlebell exercises.
Evening training begins later.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 2, 2017)

Chen Silk Reeling, Mini Compact Taiji (Chen based) and Yang Long form


----------



## wckf92 (Feb 2, 2017)

Multiple reps and sets of arduous wing chun 'beer sao'


----------



## JP3 (Feb 2, 2017)

Still trying to kick this cold, so no actual practice for me.... maybe I'll practice looking inscrutable on the sidelines at class while my lower ranks work on kata and SD drills.


----------



## KPM (Feb 2, 2017)

Running 4 miles after work.  On the return stretch I do various footwork drills while running to help my Wing Chun footwork.   Running sideways, running with a "cross-over" stance and running with a "wide" stance.


----------



## Cephalopod (Feb 2, 2017)

Mindfulness.

...as often as I can free my brain from other tasks.

Also, a bit of horse stance while eating breakfast and a bit more during bathroom breaks at work.

Maybe I'll run through my forms while I'm making dinner tonight.


----------



## dudewingchun (Feb 2, 2017)

Making sure to do my " forum" drills.. like wasting 30 minutes reading random threads..good progress today


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 3, 2017)

In a few weeks I should have my wooden dummy completed. Then I plan on doing:

*Sil Lum Tao 3x per day
*Chum Kiu 3x per day
*Mook Jong 3x per day
*Biu Jee once

Aside from the form, I will also do a couple rounds of freelancing on the dummy. Also, the reason I say I would do SLT/CK/MJ 3x each but BJ only once is because right now, I am focusing on learning to better connect the upper and lower parts of my body LOL. Basically at this point, I am doing BJ just to keep the different sections fresh in my mind.


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 4, 2017)

First went through some shadow boxing Sombrada (Kali), without the footwork standing on some home made, short, plum flower poles. It's better with a partner but I find it helps me isolate errors in terms of my upper body techniques.

Next some iron palm.

Then some basic WC straight striking training (punch and palm strikes).  I find that I need to work on that the most because I still tense up noticeably sometimes, especially in the shoulders, when under pressure and I am working diligently to be more relaxed when striking.


----------



## Buka (Feb 4, 2017)

Today I practiced feints and fakes. I was really on.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 4, 2017)

Heading in to teach. As usual, there won't be as much time for me to train as for the students, but I'll get a bit of practice on groundwork (basic bridging, a little shrimping, and some single-legs) with one student, will have a chance to work on forms with the class. I'll be personally digging around to figure out how to get a little more depth in my stances, without aggravating my knees too much.


----------



## DanT (Feb 4, 2017)

10:00: Cardio
10:30: Stretching
10:45: Turning Stance Drills
11:15: Kicking Drills and Line drills
11:30: Chi Sao
12:00: Sparring
12:45: Wooden Dummy
1:15: Heavy Bag Work
2:00: Push-Ups, Sit-Ups, Squats
2:30: Lunch and SLEEP.


----------



## OzPaul (Feb 5, 2017)

5km run before work then SLT, Chum Kiu, Biu Jee before relaxing before bed.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2017)

So far I have practiced my typing, making breakfast, watching TV, and general laziness....time to go log off and practice something a bit more strenuous.


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 5, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> So far I have practiced my typing, making breakfast, watching TV, and general laziness....time to go log off and practice something a bit more strenuous.


-----------------------------------------------------
I taught wing chun yesterday but today:Go FALCONS


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 5, 2017)

Just finished my 3 miles running. Will review "entering strategies" to prepare my incoming Houston Kung Fu tournament workshop.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 5, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> So far I have practiced my typing, making breakfast, watching TV, and general laziness....time to go log off and practice something a bit more strenuous.


I practiced my driving in GTA Vice City. Does that count?


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 6, 2017)

Still nothing! Man, I got to get back into it, especially since I was recovered enough to get back into my workout routine.


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 6, 2017)

Vajramusti said:


> -----------------------------------------------------
> I taught wing chun yesterday but today:Go FALCONS



 I am so frustrated over the last.


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 6, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I practiced my driving in GTA Vice City. Does that count?


LOL... that actually came up today... had to go pick up some people for court before dawn today and I was telling the rookie with me that Vice City was the only GTA game I ever played because of the Miami Vice Vibe it had lol.

That said today was... fight with a drunk pissed off that the Falcons lost (he lost too, go WC!!!!) and now bed so I can wake up and make class tonight.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 6, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> LOL... that actually came up today... had to go pick up some people for court before dawn today and I was telling the rookie with me that Vice City was the only GTA game I ever played because of the Miami Vice Vibe it had lol.
> 
> That said today was... fight with a drunk pissed off that the Falcons lost (he lost too, go WC!!!!) and now bed so I can wake up and make class tonight.


Well, with Philip Michael Thomas voicing Lance Vance, it was bound to have a Miami Vice vibe._ (Bonus: Lee Majors at Mitch Baker, head of the biker gang.) _I still haven't played any of the others. VC is cheesy enough that I keep going back to visit every couple of years.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2017)

So far all I have done is, again practice being lazy when I got up this morning and then

Downward Dog
Supine Bridge

And that was just to wake me up.

Also went for a walk

Hope to do more later


----------



## drop bear (Feb 7, 2017)

Wrestled and mmaed today. 

Shoot boxing tomorrow.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 7, 2017)

So far, a quick kettlebell workout and light stretching to start the day. Class tonight - probably only one student, and we'll primarily work on ground defense.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 7, 2017)

I haven't practiced, or felt like practicing, my forms or anything even though I recovered from that side injury a few days ago. It's not that my drive has disappeared again because believe me: once I quit that second job, I am back in class immediately! However, I think it has to do with just being preoccupied with certain things going on with my youngest son. There are things happening with him that require all my focus.
Then again, I don't think it would be THAT draining to do all my forms at least once per day. I can't go nuts devoting all my free moments to training, like the slow 15-minute take on Sil Lum Tao, but some is better than nothing until some of my schedule gets freed up.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 7, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> I haven't practiced, or felt like practicing, my forms or anything even though I recovered from that side injury a few days ago. It's not that my drive has disappeared again because believe me: once I quit that second job, I am back in class immediately! However, I think it has to do with just being preoccupied with certain things going on with my youngest son. There are things happening with him that require all my focus.
> Then again, I don't think it would be THAT draining to do all my forms at least once per day. I can't go nuts devoting all my free moments to training, like the slow 15-minute take on Sil Lum Tao, but some is better than nothing until some of my schedule gets freed up.


It sounds like you're doing something I do, sometimes. I'll get something in the front of my mind and let it take up too much of my energy (more than is actually useful for the circumstance), which keeps me from getting to some easy training and the like. The kettlebell workout I've been using only takes about 10 minutes, yet I struggle some days to get around to it. That doesn't really make any rational sense, though - there's plenty of opportunity to carve out 10 minutes during the day, especially given the performance benefits (especially to cognitive work) of doing so.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 7, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> It sounds like you're doing something I do, sometimes. I'll get something in the front of my mind and let it take up too much of my energy (more than is actually useful for the circumstance), which keeps me from getting to some easy training and the like. The kettlebell workout I've been using only takes about 10 minutes, yet I struggle some days to get around to it. That doesn't really make any rational sense, though - there's plenty of opportunity to carve out 10 minutes during the day, especially given the performance benefits (especially to cognitive work) of doing so.


 
Yes, and what really makes no sense about it is that, in regards to some of the issues going on with my son, I need to call people like my lawyer, his law guardian, and family court...but those places are open only during certain hours. No reason why I couldn't do my forms once they are unreachable. However, what trips me up is that I will think to myself, "Yeah, well they may be closed, but you ought to prepare what you want to say or have to ask them before they open tomorrow morning!" It is a vicious cycle. LOL


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2017)

Downward Dog
Supine Bridge
Bear Walking
Crab Walk
Inch Worm
Crunches
Hindu Pushups
8 form Taijiquan


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 7, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Downward Dog
> Supine Bridge
> Bear Walking
> Crab Walk
> ...


Somehow, much of that sounds like breakdancing terms.


----------



## Jedmus (Feb 7, 2017)

so far today.. not a lot. Woke up to some stretches and practiced my Tul and a half hour walk on lunch. Have Tournament training later which normally consists of a bleep test, circuit training and sparring drills


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Somehow, much of that sounds like breakdancing terms.









Its how I pick up extra cash to get the kids through college


----------



## dudewingchun (Feb 8, 2017)

Got my first fight coming up so just drilling my game plan, doing my conditioning and sparring.

I am experimenting having an east/west training approach. Keeping my forms, qi gong/tendon stuff and drills but having the majority of my training been conditioning and sparring and going over my game plan. Doing some flow sparring to get my movement smooth and practice targeting.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 8, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Got my first fight coming up so just drilling my game plan, doing my conditioning and sparring.
> 
> I am experimenting having an east/west training approach. Keeping my forms, qi gong/tendon stuff and drills but having the majority of my training been conditioning and sparring and going over my game plan. Doing some flow sparring to get my movement smooth and practice targeting.



Shark tank. Spar rounds with a fresh guy each minute.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2017)

So far today I practiced making eggs and toast and then eating said eggs and toast.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 8, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> So far today I practiced making eggs and toast and then eating said eggs and toast.


You are ahead of me. So far I've only practiced drinking coffee, and I didn't even pour it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 8, 2017)

Yesterday I finally got myself back in the game and did all three empty hand forms twice.  Soon I will be able to do the dummy form too, once I get my dummy finished. I would prefer to do every form I know 2 times per day, then maybe do some freelance playing on the dummy for a couple boxing-length rounds.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 8, 2017)

Thursday morning wrestling.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 8, 2017)

No martial arts practice today - researching for some non-MA seminars I'm delivering for a client next week. Though I did sneak in some research on MA topics, too (looking at some teaching points on bridging in some BJJ videos, looking for some transitions in bo work I can adapt to a jo sequence I'm working on).


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 8, 2017)

I did all 3 empty hand forms twice today.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 8, 2017)

As I have said on other threads, I am not sure if I should bother practicing Biu Jee because I am in a new Wing Chun lineage, and the Sifu has not shown me that form yet...because according to the standards of their lineage, I am not there yet. However, he has said I can work on the first two forms and the dummy. I just need to see what the differences are.


----------



## Buka (Feb 8, 2017)

Worked shoulder fakes and left hooks today. Then thought about them for a bit, and added head fakes.


----------



## wckf92 (Feb 8, 2017)

Drank beer...


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 8, 2017)

wckf92 said:


> Drank beer...


------------------------real fluid ma !


----------



## DanT (Feb 8, 2017)

4:30: Weights (Back)
5:30: Heavy Bag Work
6:00: Stretching and Cardio
6:15: Shaolin Drills
6:30: Shaolin Forms
7:00: Stretching and Cardio
7:15: Wing Chun Drills
8:15: Pad and Heavy Bag Work
9:00: Bat Jam Do Practice
9:30: Huge Dinner


----------



## anerlich (Feb 8, 2017)

Kettlebells: simple and sinister.

Jiu Jitsu drills, mainly kneebars and ashi garami positional switching, and submissions therefrom.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 9, 2017)

anerlich said:


> Kettlebells: simple and sinister.
> 
> Jiu Jitsu drills, mainly kneebars and ashi garami positional switching, and submissions therefrom.


I've recently gotten into kettlebells (having wanted to do so for a while, and lacking the round tuit). I really like the way the exercises recruit core muscles, especially the mid and upper back. 

On a different note, I practiced my golf swing yesterday. First time I've swung a club in a year (badly torn muscle in my forearm early last year), and I was pleased to find I've forgotten some of my worst faults, and my swing was actually more consistent (not saying much). But I do feel the stiffness in my back from even those fairly easy swings I took. I bring golf up in a MA forum because I find myself working through the body mechanics like a throw, with a tiny bit of strike mechanics. I'm not sure how valuable that is to my golf game, but I think the practice is useful for improving my balance in motion in MA.


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 9, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I've recently gotten into kettlebells (having wanted to do so for a while, and lacking the round tuit). I really like the way the exercises recruit core muscles, especially the mid and upper back.
> 
> On a different note, I practiced my golf swing yesterday. First time I've swung a club in a year (badly torn muscle in my forearm early last year), and I was pleased to find I've forgotten some of my worst faults, and my swing was actually more consistent (not saying much). But I do feel the stiffness in my back from even those fairly easy swings I took. I bring golf up in a MA forum because I find myself working through the body mechanics like a throw, with a tiny bit of strike mechanics. I'm not sure how valuable that is to my golf game, but I think the practice is useful for improving my balance in motion in MA.


Another thing I like is using it to build functional punching strength.  Try taking a 10lbs kettlebell and slowly extending your arm.  Then do the same with a 10lbs dumbbell.  It feels A LOT different.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 9, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> Another thing I like is using it to build functional punching strength.  Try taking a 10lbs kettlebell and slowly extending your arm.  Then do the same with a 10lbs dumbbell.  It feels A LOT different.


Oh, definitely. I feel like a wimp when I do my kettlebell workouts, because the weights are so much lower than what I could do with a dumbbell workout. There's so much isolation in most dumbbell exercises to target larger muscles, that the support muscles don't get much attention. The kettlebell seems to recruit those support muscles much more, and those are at least as important.

_(Now if only there was a workout that could deal with the arthritis in my thumb....grumble...)_


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 9, 2017)

Getting ready to practice shoveling in an hour or two.

I'm going to get my fill of it being we've got what appears to be 8 inches of it, and my father had rotator cuff repair surgery yesterday.  So... my house, his house, and his garage (business).  Sure hope that snowblower works.  Quite often it takes more effort to get it running and keep it running that it does to just shovel.

Why can't I be like my brother and act like I'm too busy?


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 9, 2017)

Today I woke up early even though my job starts later.

I did 22 Minutes Hard Corp, Chum Kiu, Biu Jee, and an 11-minute run of Sil Lum Tao.


----------

